# Anyone use 20/50 motor oil in there HB?



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I've used 10/30 since I've had my truck (95 2.4 2wd) Was talking to my machining instructor and he says hes always used 20/50 in his...and he has umpteen thousand miles on it. Also wondering if the heavier oil might help with the cam chain rattle on startup...


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

I use 10W40, mine has 282K.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i use the cheapest 10 w 30 and have welll over 500 k miles on my z24..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

lumbee said:


> ...I've used 10/30 since I've had my truck (95 2.4 2wd) Was talking to my machining instructor and he says hes always used 20/50 in his...and he has umpteen thousand miles on it. Also wondering if the heavier oil might help with the cam chain rattle on startup...


If your motor is fairly tight and not burning oil, use a quality 10W-30 motor oil. A 20W-50 is way too heavy. Nissan motors are engineered with tight clearances.


----------



## Rogue_Wulff (Nov 14, 2007)

I have used 10W30 in mine since I got it. 90 model with 225K on it. No issues.
Want to reduce the chain rattle, get a good oil filter (I prefer Wix) with an anti-drainback valve. I seldom get any chain rattle, and I know the tension side chain guide is laying in the pan. I've had the valve cover off, and it aint where it sposed to be. Just haven't had the time to fix it, yet. It's been that way well over 75K, so I oughtta get around to fixing it soon.......


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

as the manual states and noted under the hood of your SUV. If your ambient temp is above 60 your suppose to use 20-50 or 20-40. If above 50 then 10-30. I use 20-50 here down in GA because its being staying above 60 at night and 95 during the day for a good min and if the temp does drop below it doesnt bother my car cause at night my garage staying in the 70 all night anyhow. So I use what the Owners Manual states I should be using.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Like said, no it won't help the startup rattle. At your mileage I'd replace the timing assy or just deal with it unless it's really bad. The check valve oil filter will help.

Your manual probably says to use 5-30, 10-30 should be fine in LA.

I wouldn't use 10-40 unless it was really hot all the time... TX, NM, AZ, etc

I wouldn't try 20-50 unless it was leaking/burning oil and it had a lot of mileage on it.

Just my .02


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

i use 10-30 in my 91 and it has 300k no problems


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Stick with 10W30. You might want to consider one of the high mileage oils.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...thanx for all the replies. I'm moving to western NC in the next few months (cooler temps), so I'll stick with the 10/30. Gonna try an oil filter with a check valve on the next oil change, and see what that does for the cam chain rattle. Does purilaotr have the check valve?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Most of the $6 and up filters do.

Wix
Fram Tough Guard
Purolator does make one
There are plenty more,

Look on the side of the package for a check valve or anti drain back valve.
Call around before you buy Wix, I believe only O'Reily and some locals have them now and there was some part # confusion. The one the gave me was huge, - wrong one but correct to their database. Also my area doesn't keep in Wix for the KA24E, so I just order them a dozen at a time.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't overlook Nissan filters.


----------

